# AGghhh, NC letter returned!!!



## BettyBoop (Apr 2, 2012)

Help!! The NC letter we sent to the ho was returned today. 
We sent it to her place of work. She is a caretaker for an older couple taking her of the woman who has Alzheimer’s.
The reason given on the letter was that it was unclaimed. The post office tried 4 times to deliver it but I have the feeling the mail arrives during her lunchtime; 12:00-2:00pm. 
What do we do now? We are taking a trip for a long weekend to just get away. I am thinking I should write the old man and tell him what this woman has been doing with my husband, and include the return letter so he can handed to her. Bad idea? Do you have a better idea? I need your expertise.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Does your husband know it was returned ?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BettyBoop (Apr 2, 2012)

Not yet, Shaggy. I just got it back, he is at work.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

if it's affordable you could pay a server to deliver it, the same people who deliver subpoenas and divorce notices


----------



## BettyBoop (Apr 2, 2012)

Almost, I am ready to pay what ever it takes. Should I expose her to her boss though? Don't they need to know who comes to his home every single day?


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

The biggest benefit to the NC letter is that the cheating spouse has committed to no contact. Without that, the letter is just a piece of paper and a waste of time. So by writing the letter and sending it, I think you've gotten the bulk of the benefits already.

Has she been trying to contact your husband?

C


----------



## BettyBoop (Apr 2, 2012)

She has not made contact yet. But H says that she is waiting for us to do the next step. Like him losing his temper, go to her place and hurt her, or me follow her and then make some kind of complaint against me.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Why would he lose his temper? Why would you follow her? Shouldn't you both be leaving her alone too?

C


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

BettyBoop said:


> Almost, I am ready to pay what ever it takes. Should I expose her to her boss though? Don't they need to know who comes to his home every single day?


your call to do that or not, if you feel it is necessary and will help your R then yes do that


----------



## BettyBoop (Apr 2, 2012)

Sorry PBear, we are not doing any of that. H says that is what she is hoping for. She wants to hurt me and H somehow. Of all the CRAPPY things my H is she is worse. She has a huge record at our local mental health facility.


----------



## Eli-Zor (Nov 14, 2010)

Perhaps she has left her job ? Does she work for a company , if so send it to them. Someone there should be able to sign for it and the internal mail will ensure delivery.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

BettyBoop said:


> Help!! The NC letter we sent to the ho was returned today.
> We sent it to her place of work. She is a caretaker for an older couple taking her of the woman who has Alzheimer’s.
> The reason given on the letter was that it was unclaimed. The post office tried 4 times to deliver it but I have the feeling the mail arrives during her lunchtime; 12:00-2:00pm.
> What do we do now? We are taking a trip for a long weekend to just get away. I am thinking I should write the old man and tell him what this woman has been doing with my husband, and include the return letter so he can handed to her. Bad idea? Do you have a better idea? I need your expertise.


Leave the elderly man out of it. Poor guy has Alzheimer's and is undoubtedly dealing with that issue as well as getting ... old. 

He's got nothing to do with the affair.

I prob wouldn't send her anything again.

Make sure your husband is no contact with her. A lot of people dont' do a NC letter and commit to their marriage.


----------



## BettyBoop (Apr 2, 2012)

Eli, we checked and she still at the same job but it is a private home. 

No Jelly, I have not considered an old man’s feelings and what he is going through with his wife. This is the person I am now. I would like to get the ho and h and beat them with my bare hands until I am ashamed of myself. This is who I have become. The free spirit, optimistic, easy-going, dependable, God-loving is no longer there. I am scared now. I lock every door lock, check windows, look around me when I am driving. I just have this pain, this betrayal, the lies.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Hey and I am all for you getting the ho & h and beating them wtih your bare hands, but def leave the old man out of it. 

I will help you with the beatdown if ya want


----------



## brokenbloke (Feb 21, 2012)

Write out the letter hand written and signed, then scan it and email it. This opens the possibility for returned response but oh well. It worked for us. The response had the added benefit of showing the piece of **** the OM was since he gave a bunch of parting digs and cheap shots to my wife. Actually helped her move on I think
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Fedex it


----------



## BettyBoop (Apr 2, 2012)

Thank you all for your replies and ideas. Really bad day today, one of my worst. I'm trying H is trying but we have a long road in front of us. Four years of betrayal and lies is hard work so say the least. I think the scanning idea is the best and thanks again.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

